

The World Is Changing In Front Of Your Eyes - djshah
http://www.pipmavens.com/the-word-is-changing-in-front-of-your-eyes/

======
11thEarlOfMar
The US Government has a simple way to find domestic buyers: Raise the yield.

I currently have to buy crappy BBB- munis to get anything close to a decent
fixed income yield. If I could get 6.5% for a long bond, I'd be buying a
bunch.

(YTM on 2043's 3.858% per Schwab today)

------
MaysonL
What will happen if China stops buying Treasuries? The dollar will depreciate,
and US exports will rise, and imports will fall. Who will this hurt?

